# Subfloor Question



## Devon (Apr 9, 2014)

So this is actually for roller derby, but I know you guys can help me!
We are setting up a track (we already have the sport court) on packed hard dirt, but need a subfloor between the packed dirt and sport court track- to protect our track, and help with the leveling. One of our guys is suggesting 1/2" plywood, but I'm concerned about cost.
It needs to cover 98' x 65' (6,370sf). We need to do it as cheaply as possible. Suggestions? THANK YOU!


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 9, 2014)

Are you laying the sub-floor on dirt, so it is uniformly supported, or are you framing it? No way I'd use 1/2" for sub-floor on normal framing - far to thin. At least 3/4 or 7/8" ply with joists on 16" centers.

Maybe you saying you need to lay something on the hard packed dirt to just protect the track from moisture - in which case probably anything but I would look at the thinner panels for used for roofing - the oriented strand board - that have some waterproofing in them. If for reuse, why not lay poly on the dirt?


----------



## Devon (Apr 10, 2014)

Yes, the sub-floor is going directly on the dirt, no framing required. 
I am currently looking at 7/16" OSB, but it's still way too expensive.
What is the poly that you are suggesting?


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 10, 2014)

Its hard for me to picture the track and if it requires continuous support or if it spans some gaps, so perhaps I'm just confused by your use of"sub-floor" which implies support. But then I wondered if all you needed was protection from dirt and moisture, so suggest polyethylene - like 4 or 6 mil sheets. Others may call it visqueen.


----------



## Devon (Apr 10, 2014)

Maybe I shouldn't have chosen the word sub-floor. No support needed, just protection and possibly help leveling minor bumps of the packed dirt if it's not superbly leveled. Thanks!


----------

